# It's August...Who lives in Boston?



## pauljb55 (May 2, 2005)

Has anyone asked Comcrap about the Tivo software yet?


----------



## MsRoboto (Oct 12, 2003)

I live in the greater Boston area.
I have not asked yet. I am a Comcast customer.

I'm sure it's not available yet but I'll ask.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm in Malden, 
but I don't care, my S3 makes me happy


----------



## MsRoboto (Oct 12, 2003)

I called.

The CSR of course really didn't know anything but seemed to be able to understand that it is coming. As far as I can tell it's not available yet.

She took my name and supposedly they will call me when available. HAHA. I'm not holding my breath on that one.

So still waiting anxiously.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dont live in Boston, Dont have Comcast.....

I am Happy  LOL.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a friend who is a retention specialist in the Malden call center. They were told early September.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

wolflord11 said:


> Dont live in Boston, Dont have Comcast.....
> 
> I am Happy  LOL.


Oh sure...lord your FIOS superiority over us "left behinders".


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I live in Worcester, which is Charter.

But I hear things. Comcast is expanding the deployment in the Boston area in a 'friends and family' phase currently.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

richsadams said:


> Oh sure...lord your FIOS superiority over us "left behinders".


  We only have Newwave here (Formally Charter). Thought Charter was bad.... Newwave is 10 times worse. You can ask any of their installers about the Cablecards and half do not even know what you are asking them...... We are about 10 Years behind here in Cable. LOL.


----------



## MsRoboto (Oct 12, 2003)

Well whether or not we get Tivo I did get a letter indicating that the DVR monthly service charge is being raised from 9.95 to 12.95 in September.

Could this be for our new Tivo service??


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I doubt it, Comcast has indicated the TiVo service will be *optional*. A value-added service sold for an additional fee.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

wolflord11 said:


> We only have Newwave here (Formally Charter). Thought Charter was bad.... Newwave is 10 times worse. You can ask any of their installers about the Cablecards and half do not even know what you are asking them...... We are about 10 Years behind here in Cable. LOL.


Okay...I feel better now...well...sort of.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, the $3 increase in the DVR fee is for the regular DVR service, the first price increase for that service in a couple of years.


----------



## danstyk (Feb 21, 2006)

I live in Boston, and recently swiched from DTV and Comcast (for interent only) to RCN. Happy so far, though my tivo is not in the room with the HD set. Using the RCN DVR there, which at least is a little better than the DTV unit.

What plans does comcast have with tivo? News to me...


----------



## wmeyring (Jul 27, 2007)

megazone said:


> I doubt it, Comcast has indicated the TiVo service will be *optional*. A value-added service sold for an additional fee.


So Comcast has raised the HD DVR rate to $12.95 and we'll have to pay extra for the tivo download? Anyone know how much this *optional* value added service will cost? Maybe a Tivo HD makes more sense...

Also, I called Comcast a couple of times and the CSRs have no clue about the tivo update.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Comcast hasn't announced pricing, the general feeling is $5/month.


----------



## wmeyring (Jul 27, 2007)

megazone said:


> I live in Worcester, which is Charter.
> 
> But I hear things. Comcast is expanding the deployment in the Boston area in a 'friends and family' phase currently.


I'm in North Attleboro, MA - and Comcast is niether friend or family, I just give them my money. Will that mean that the upgrade would be available later to me?

Also, any idea how people will be notified when it is available: mail, DVR message, email, etc?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Presumably we'll be notified the same way we were about the DVR price hike---through US mail...


----------



## GadgetGav (Dec 11, 2001)

Perfect timing by Comcast... the price hike postcard arrived within a few days of me finding out about TiVoHD and that FiOS has approval for TV in my town.
I don't think I'll be sticking with Comcast for long - tax free weekend this weekend and TiVoHDs in stock at Circuit City...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

FiOS has *just* been approved for Lexington? I thought I saw their promotional trucks there over a year ago...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

megazone said:


> Comcast hasn't announced pricing, the general feeling is $5/month.


If it's anything other than a one-time fee, I ain't buying it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> If it's anything other than a one-time fee, I ain't buying it.


umm, you do realize Comcast is a cable company and pretty much all its charges are monthly.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It will be monthly. It hardly seems worth it now with the cheaper price of Tivo HD. It is more money for fewer features. Now that cable companies no longer have a monopoly on cable boxes then I can see an incentive for them to just start renting real Tivo units.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

scooterboy said:


> If it's anything other than a one-time fee, I ain't buying it.


Now _that's_ funny. Do you really think they'd go to all that trouble for a one time fee?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I wonder to what extent the timing of the release of the lower-priced TiVo HD was linked to the anticipated deployment date for the Comcast TiVo software.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I live in the Boston area in a town served by FIOS TV, I made the switch a few months ago from Comcast to FIOS. I hope the Comcast TIVO works out for both companies. But really how many people are going to pay extra for the TIVO interface? I can only imagine existing TIVO customers will pay, but then they would no longer be paying TIVO direct? net 0 gain for TIVO.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

billboard_NE said:


> I live in the Boston area in a town served by FIOS TV, I made the switch a few months ago from Comcast to FIOS. I hope the Comcast TIVO works out for both companies. But really how many people are going to pay extra for the TIVO interface? I can only imagine existing TIVO customers will pay, but then they would no longer be paying TIVO direct? net 0 gain for TIVO.


I suspect more will upgrade than you might think - especially if they offer a free trial period.

What I like is that if you ask Comcast today if they have Tivo, most reps will say yes, claiming their DVR is Tivo or "like Tivo".

After this rolls out, when a customer calls for "Tivo", Comcast can automatically put the upgraded DVR service on their account .... as for existing SA subs that move to Comcast - that will certainly happen. But with the very agressive pricing for the new Tivo HD box, I suspect many will stick with "real" Tivo and not the ComcasTivo "lite".


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> umm, you do realize Comcast is a cable company and pretty much all its charges are monthly.


Yes I do realize that. But I'm assuming that the tivo upgrade is just that - a one-time downloaded upgrade to my current comcast box. Why should I pay for a one-time event month after month?

So I repeat - if it's other than one-time fee, I'm not buying it. I actually don't have much angst with the current 3416 and the software it currently runs. It delays reacting to my remote signals once in a while, but I can live with that.


----------



## Manny24 (Oct 13, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> I have a friend who is a retention specialist in the Malden call center. They were told early September.


Why am I not surprised?

No matter how great the tivo software is I highly doubt it will by able to speed up the Comcast receiver/DVR. Very slow indeed.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Yes I do realize that. But I'm assuming that the tivo upgrade is just that - a one-time downloaded upgrade to my current comcast box. Why should I pay for a one-time event month after month?
> 
> So I repeat - if it's other than one-time fee, I'm not buying it. I actually don't have much angst with the current 3416 and the software it currently runs. It delays reacting to my remote signals once in a while, but I can live with that.


The answer is the same as why regular TiVo customers have to pay monthly for the standard TiVo service: It's the 'software as a service' business model. If the feature-set is worth it, people will pay. I'm not suggesting it's the best choice for everyone, or that you should feel any differently about it then you already do.

If they offer a free trial of it in my area, I'll be testing it and comparing it against the standard comcast dvr service and against TiVo's offerings. I'm sure by the time I get the opportunity, other people will have already done the same and we'll know a lot more about how well it works and how it compares to other dvr solutions.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I've always considered my monthly tivo subscription fee to be payment for the daily schedule grid downloads (the lion's share of it anyway). Doesn't a "subscription" indicate regular periodic deliveries? I'm already paying Comcast a monthly fee for their DVR which includes the grid downloads.

The tivo interface is a software upgrade. That happens once. I'm not paying for it every month. If there is another enhancement to the tivo software available a year later, then I might pay another one-time fee to get that. But not monthly.

JMO. As always, YMMV.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been a DTV customer the last few years and have the DirecTivo SD box and love it. Friend has the HR-20 DTV box, and previously had the DirecTivo SD box as well. He's told me that it has some nice bells and whistles, but is not very reliable as far as scheduling season passes goes. Also, it sounds like they are still working out many bugs on their new boxes. 

I for one will gladly jump to Comcast if this Tivo software upgrade ever takes place. You hear that Comcast? Get on the stick!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I've always considered my monthly tivo subscription fee to be payment for the daily schedule grid downloads (the lion's share of it anyway). ....


that might be what you consider it but it's not what tivo does.

THey consider it much more than that, and most importantly they consider it the source of ongoing revenues required to maintain itself as a going concern.

Doesn't mean you have to like it or buy it- but that's pretty much the way it is...


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

August has 13 days left... New Englander's... Anything????????


----------



## rick stone (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm in the city limits of Boston--no news yet.
I've written to Tom Rogers (CEO of Tivo) and his press people. Total silence on their end. I'll bet that he's more frustrated with Comcast than we are.
It is hard to believe that no one on this forum has any credible information that they could share with us.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Why write to TiVo? If you're going to write to anyone, write to Comcast.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I highly recommend writing a letter, then stamp it, and then drop it in your nearest garbage can. I bet you get the same response.


----------



## rick stone (Dec 10, 2002)

I wrote to Tivo because it was Tom Rogers who made the May announcement that said that the Boston rollout would take place in August.
I have found that writing to Comcast is a complete waste of time.


----------



## rick stone (Dec 10, 2002)

By the way, my messages were sent by email--I didn't waste a stamp.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

rick stone said:


> I wrote to Tivo because it was Tom Rogers who made the May announcement that said that the Boston rollout would take place in August.
> I have found that writing to Comcast is a complete waste of time.


There was no such Press Release.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

markjrenna said:


> August has 13 days left... New Englander's... Anything????????


9 days as of today. I live in Boston. Have Comcast at two houses. Haven't heard comcast mention TiVo once.


----------



## rick stone (Dec 10, 2002)

*CURTIS*:

No press release? What's this?

Comcast to Launch TiVo in Boston, N.E.

Cable Operator Also Announces Broadband Expansion in Vermont
By Todd Spangler & David Cohen -- Multichannel News, 5/31/2007 12:47:00 PM
Comcast is set to commercially launch TiVo digital-video recorders in Boston and other New England markets in August, according to TiVo CEO Tom Rogers.

Rogers outlined the rollout plans, which are about one year later than Comcast and TiVo expected, on a conference call Wednesday with investors.

The trials with Comcast are progressing well and will include limited subscriber deployment between now and the early summer, Rogers said. Comcast's plan, and I'm now quoting Comcast directly: The Comcast TiVo trials will continue into early summer with a commercial launch plan for August. The commercial launch will be in parts of our New England division, including metro Boston, southeast Massachusetts and New Hampshire.

Comcast, which signed the agreement with TiVo in March 2005, originally expected to have TiVo-based DVRs deployed in a majority of markets by the end of 2006.

Through Jan. 31, Comcast spent $16.2 million on development costs associated with the TiVo project, according to TiVos 10-K annual report. Under the terms of the deal, set to run at least through 2012, Comcast will pay a recurring monthly fee to TiVo for every subscriber who opts for the service.

On the analyst call, Rogers added that TiVos work with Cox Communications -- the second U.S. cable operator it has a distribution agreement with -- is progressing well and it continues to be our expectation that Cox would roll out toward the end of the year.

For the quarter ended April 30, TiVo reported net income of $835,000 on revenues of $60.4 million, compared with a net loss of $10.7 million and revenues of $56.8 million for the same period a year ago.

In other Comcast New England news, the MSO announced the beginning of a 300-mile extension of its fiber network in Vermont, which it said will expand access to its triple-play services in 58 communities in the state.

The operator completed a 350-mile broadband extension in Vermont last year.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

rick stone said:


> :
> No press release? What's this?


That is not a press release. It's a news article. TiVo didn't write it. TiVo's press releases are available on their website.


----------



## rick stone (Dec 10, 2002)

CURTIS:
You are correct. It is an announcement, which is what I said it was--I never called it a press release
Actually, it is more than an announcement, since it reflects comments made during an analyst phone conference.


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

From quarterly results:
"We made significant progress over the past six months on several areas of our business that we believe will positively impact the growth prospects of TiVo," said Tom Rogers, CEO of TiVo. "During the quarter, we rolled out a new popularly priced TiVo HD box. In addition, our TiVo on Comcast service is progressing well and importantly, Comcast has agreed to fund substantial development work to bring the TiVo service on Comcast to additional platforms, including Scientific Atlanta set top boxes."

"On the mass distribution side of the business, the TiVo on Comcast service continues to progress well and Comcast stated, "we will commence the TiVo rollout process shortly, which will continue rolling out throughout the fall in Comcast's New England Division including metro Boston, Southeast Massachusetts and New Hampshire." Very importantly, Comcast has just agreed to fund significant additional development work to bring the TiVo service to other Comcast platforms, including Scientific Atlanta set top boxes. This is a substantial and ongoing commitment to further develop the TiVo on Comcast service and increase the distribution opportunities that TiVo will have available."


----------



## GadgetGav (Dec 11, 2001)

Ooops. Profile updated.
I'm not in Lexington any more, so I've no idea how long they've had FiOS. We just got it where I live now. Install is next week. I picked up a TiVo HD ready for the FiOS...
It's so nice to be back to the TiVo interface. I don't trust that Comcast will ever roll it out, or that they won't somehow make it suck if they do. Besides, I'm saving enough in one year by switching to FiOS to pay for the TiVo HD and the subscription. Luckily my old S2 on lifetime is still churning away.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Hew said:


> From quarterly results:
> "We made significant progress over the past six months on several areas of our business that we believe will positively impact the growth prospects of TiVo," said Tom Rogers, CEO of TiVo. "During the quarter, we rolled out a new popularly priced TiVo HD box. In addition, our TiVo on Comcast service is progressing well and importantly, Comcast has agreed to fund substantial development work to bring the TiVo service on Comcast to additional platforms, including Scientific Atlanta set top boxes."
> 
> "On the mass distribution side of the business, the TiVo on Comcast service continues to progress well and Comcast stated, "we will commence the TiVo rollout process shortly, which will continue rolling out throughout the fall in Comcast's New England Division including metro Boston, Southeast Massachusetts and New Hampshire." Very importantly, Comcast has just agreed to fund significant additional development work to bring the TiVo service to other Comcast platforms, including Scientific Atlanta set top boxes. This is a substantial and ongoing commitment to further develop the TiVo on Comcast service and increase the distribution opportunities that TiVo will have available."


Now this is interesting and I bet the hang-up is with this statement: *Comcast has just agreed to fund significant additional development work to bring the TiVo service to other Comcast platforms, including Scientific Atlanta set top boxes.* I bet that Comcast/Cox are not going to roll-out the TiVo software until it ready for both Motorola and Scientific Atlanta boxes because there are not enough of one or the other boxes to go around if a large number of subscribers want to download the TiVo software.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Now this is interesting and I bet the hang-up is with this statement: *Comcast has just agreed to fund significant additional development work to bring the TiVo service to other Comcast platforms, including Scientific Atlanta set top boxes.* I bet that Comcast/Cox are not going to roll-out the TiVo software until it ready for both Motorola and Scientific Atlanta boxes because there are not enough of one or the other boxes to go around if a large number of subscribers want to download the TiVo software.


I may be mis-reading you comment. The SA and Mot boxes are not interchangeable. Mot STBs are used exclusively in Mot systems* and SA STBs are used exclusively in SA systems. At the moment, they can only roll out TiVo service in Mot systems.

* there are a small number of other STBs in each system such as Pace but the number is almost negligible.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Everybody I talk to that has anything to do with Comcast in MA and NH, are saying TiVo gets launched in the Fall. They say hundreds of employees are using it. They are pretty sure it will be out before the end of September and will go full steam ahead in October. Comcast will probably charge $2.95 extra monthly for TiVo. Tom Rogers, CEO of TiVo, pretty much said the same thing tonight during the company conference call except he didn't talk about how much it will cost. 

I'm convinced the wait is almost over, but how many people will pay $2.95 extra every month for Deluxe DVR service with TiVo? Comcast better have a good marketing plan and incentives. What will they say? Something like "if you can't stand our piece of junk DVR you can get TiVo for and extra $2.95" ? I guess they will list basic DVR features for x$ verus Deluxe TiVo DVR features for a little more $. I have a Series3, so it's not a issue for me. I would never pay Comcast $16.00 or more a month for their DVR and get just some of the TiVo features.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

if it ends up costing an extra $2.95 a month, how much will TiVo inc get? I hope they have a better deal in place with comcast than they did with DirectTV.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I'd go for $2.95 a month. I was figuring it would be more like $4.95 a month, and that wouldn't be worth it to me.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

I wonder how many people will realize that you can purchase a new Tivo HD box at $299 or less, and get a significant discount on 3-year prepaid service $299 as well, and that total equals about $16 a month over the 3 years.

So you can get the Tivo upgrade at Comcast (with PPV/VOD) or the full Tivo stand alone experience (that hopefully will get VOD etc down the road)


----------



## MsRoboto (Oct 12, 2003)

I realize that I can get a Tivo HD for 299. If we assume a 3 year useful life (I know it could and probably will last longer but humor me). Then this will cost 600 for 3 years with the discounted service . So almost 17.00 a month.

I still see enough issues with the Tivo HD and the Series 3 for that matter that I have not been willing to pull the trigger. I know that these issues will be resolved but I don't want to pay a premium for being an early adopter and wait 1+ years for resolution. 

I refer to audio dropouts, pixelation, no resolution for SDV, and loss of function like On-Demand. IF I got something better in return like MRV or things like that I would consider it but until then I'll wait and see what Comcast provides.

I LOVE Tivo by the way.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

OnDemand vs. Amazon's UnBox....

which is better?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MsRoboto said:


> I realize that I can get a Tivo HD for 299. If we assume a 3 year useful life (I know it could and probably will last longer but humor me). Then this will cost 600 for 3 years with the discounted service . So almost 17.00 a month.
> 
> I still see enough issues with the Tivo HD and the Series 3 for that matter that I have not been willing to pull the trigger. I know that these issues will be resolved but I don't want to pay a premium for being an early adopter and wait 1+ years for resolution.
> 
> ...


Looks like they're working the kinks out of the new TiVo HD and I'm certain they will. However our "Original S3" has been basically flawless since day one...going on a year now. Our S2's have been troupers for years and our old S1 still fires up and stands ready for duty any time.

On the other hand we've had cableco DVR's (SD and HD) which were nothing but trouble. Our experience with Comcast's HD Motorola boxes was a nightmare. We went through three of them, each one having some of the same and others having new problems all of which resulted in many missed or unwatchable recordings. That's something that has never happened with any of our TiVo's.

We'll probably replace our S2's with TiVo HD's in the coming months, whatever the cablco's happen to be offering at the time...unless they were actual TiVo's of course!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

kmill14 said:


> OnDemand vs. Amazon's UnBox....
> 
> which is better?


There are a number of OnDemand shows in HD. Case closed.


----------



## MsRoboto (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree that Tivo will work out the kinks but I won't buy this product today with promises of fixes in the future.

I will wait until the fixes are in and confirmed before I spend any money.

In the meantime my crappy Comcast DVR will have to do. It is not a good as a Tivo but I do get everything recorded using they're series recordings. Of course all week it will record the same show that I have watched and deleted already. The interface sucks and I would say it is not for the non-tech person in your home. I can handle it being a programmer I can figure out the crappy interface and even prioritize the series recordings so that I get everything recorded that I want.

Is it perfect? No way but it does work while I wait for either the Comcast Tivo or the Tivo HD to be as stable as I want it to be.


----------



## MsRoboto (Oct 12, 2003)

On On-Demand vs Unbox - most of what's On-Demand is free.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

kmill14 said:


> OnDemand vs. Amazon's UnBox....
> 
> which is better?





Amnesia said:


> There are a number of OnDemand shows in HD. Case closed.


If you don't have HD, is the case re-opened?

()

OnDemand - Instant gratification. Within seconds of you selecting it, it starts.
Unbox - Make your selection, wait..... not forever, but at least 15 to 30min. (ymmv)

OnDemand - Limited selection, limited time of availability. (some carriers are better than others)
Unbox - Wide selection, what's on Amazon's servers today will most probably be there in 3 months.

OnDemand - Picture quality. Looks friggin great! ... at least in my neighborhood. (ymmv)
Unbox - What I've seen looks pretty good. Other's aren't so happy. (ymmv)

OnDemand - Lotsa free stuff. OK, it's not _free_, but you don't have to pay extra for a lot of it. ... at least in my neighborhood. (ymmv)
Unbox - Past the $15 freebies, it all costs money. Some of 'em are pretty durn cheap, but it ain't free.

and of course, to those who have it (not a biggie to those who don't have it):

OnDemand - HD!
Unbox - No HD

But the real answer has got to come from the person who's staring back at you in the mirror every morning. In the final decision, that's the guy you gotta please!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mtchamp said:


> I'm convinced the wait is almost over, but how many people will pay $2.95 extra every month for Deluxe DVR service with TiVo? Comcast better have a good marketing plan and incentives. What will they say? Something like "if you can't stand our piece of junk DVR you can get TiVo for and extra $2.95" ? I guess they will list basic DVR features for x$ verus Deluxe TiVo DVR features for a little more $. I have a Series3, so it's not a issue for me. I would never pay Comcast $16.00 or more a month for their DVR and get just some of the TiVo features.


If Comcast is smart, they will offer a 2 or 3 month free trial and let people get hooked. I'll bet (a) more people would sign up and (b) few will cancel.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jmoak said:


> OnDemand - Instant gratification. Within seconds of you selecting it, it starts.
> Unbox - Make your selection, wait..... not forever, but at least 15 to 30min. (ymmv)


According to tivolovers, Tiv let slip yesterday that UnBox downloads will be available for viewing before the full download completes sometime in the near future.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> If Comcast is smart, they will offer a 2 or 3 month free trial and let people get hooked. I'll bet (a) more people would sign up and (b) few will cancel.


Absolutely the way to go.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ah30k said:


> I may be mis-reading you comment. The SA and Mot boxes are not interchangeable. Mot STBs are used exclusively in Mot systems* and SA STBs are used exclusively in SA systems. At the moment, they can only roll out TiVo service in Mot systems.
> 
> * there are a small number of other STBs in each system such as Pace but the number is almost negligible.


I do not know how larger an area Comcast in say Boston serves, but I bet that some areas use SA boxes and other areas use Motorola boxes. Now if all the people with SA boxes call Comcasts Customer Service and request the TiVo software and than are told:

* I am sorry, Sir, but we are all out of Motorola boxes at this time and the TiVo software is only available for the Motorola boxes. We will be happy to place you on our waiting list and when the next shipment of Motorola boxes are available, we will contact to arrange box swap once your area is ready to use the Motorola box within the next month  *

I think this is going fly as high as a lead balloon.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Johncv said:


> I do not know how larger an area Comcast in say Boston serves, but I bet that some areas use SA boxes and other areas use Motorola boxes. Now if all the people with SA boxes call Comcasts Customer Service and request the TiVo software and than are told:
> 
> * I am sorry, Sir, but we are all out of Motorola boxes at this time and the TiVo software is only available for the Motorola boxes. We will be happy to place you on our waiting list and when the next shipment of Motorola boxes are available, we will contact to arrange box swap once your area is ready to use the Motorola box within the next month  *
> 
> I think this is going fly as high as a lead balloon.


I believe that all of comcast in Mass and New Hampshire is all Motrola. Comcast came to this area through its merger with AT&T. From what I have seen from living in this area its pretty uniform throughout the state.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Johncv said:


> I do not know how larger an area Comcast in say Boston serves, but I bet that some areas use SA boxes and other areas use Motorola boxes. Now if all the people with SA boxes call Comcasts Customer Service and request the TiVo software and than are told:
> 
> * I am sorry, Sir, but we are all out of Motorola boxes at this time and the TiVo software is only available for the Motorola boxes. We will be happy to place you on our waiting list and when the next shipment of Motorola boxes are available, we will contact to arrange box swap once your area is ready to use the Motorola box within the next month  *
> 
> I think this is going fly as high as a lead balloon.


They will simply say that "TiVo service is not yet available in your area." Hard to argue with that.

Also, why do you think that an SA area will be ready to use a Mot box within the next month?


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Absolutely the way to go.


If Tivo is smart, they set aside $9 million, paying for the rumored $3/month charge for 1 million Comcast DVR users for 3 months, and see how many of them switch to Tivo. It's gotta be money better spent than any of their existing ads campaign.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jmoak said:


> If you don't have HD, is the case re-opened?


Yes, I suppose so, but I simply can't imagine paying specifically to watch something in SD.

I will probably give Unbox a try once they support HD, but until then I have zero interest.

Similarly, pretty much the only things I watch from OnDemand are their HD shows---I particularly am happy that AMC offers _Mad Men_ in HD OnDemand. Though I have never paid for an OnDemand show, I could see how I might do it for some special event, but only if it were in HD...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> If Tivo is smart, they set aside $9 million, paying for the rumored $3/month charge for 1 million Comcast DVR users for 3 months, and see how many of them switch to Tivo. It's gotta be money better spent than any of their existing ads campaign.


The pricing is set by Comcast, not Tivo. What Comcast will pay Tivo is specified in the contract.

We don't know what that is, but I suspect Tivo gets around $1/month/sub. The certainly aren't going to get 100% (or even close) of what Comcast charges their customer.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Keep in mind that TiVo also has already gotten a good bit of money for their development work.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> The pricing is set by Comcast, not Tivo. What Comcast will pay Tivo is specified in the contract.
> 
> We don't know what that is, but I suspect Tivo gets around $1/month/sub. The certainly aren't going to get 100% (or even close) of what Comcast charges their customer.


My point is for Tivo to pay for 3 month of free Comcast Tivo upgrade for Comcast DVR customers, as a way to showcase Tivo and sign up alotof Comcast users quickly. If they do this for 1 million Comcast DVR users, and Comcast were to charge $3/month extra for Tivo upgrade, then this campaign would cost Tivo $9 million.

If they get 1/3 of those Comcast DVR users to permanently switch, and if they get $1/month from Comcast for each of those subs, it would take a little over 2 years to pay for the campaign. If Tivo is trying to sign up as many Comcast DVR users quickly, this may be one way to go.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Good idea, but I say make Comcast do it. If they get 75% of the money, they should pay all the marketing costs.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

kmill14 said:


> Good idea, but I say make Comcast do it. If they get 75% of the money, they should pay all the marketing costs.


 :up:

On a side note, I hope when people call comcast asking for a "TiVo" when they really just mean "DVR" (the whole xerox, klenex thing), that comcast gives them a TiVo instead of saying, do you really want a TiVo? or do you want our generic DVR for $X less a month?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

kmill14 said:


> Good idea, but I say make Comcast do it. If they get 75% of the money, they should pay all the marketing costs.


Um....if they get 75% of the money, they should pay *75%* of the marketing costs!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> My point is for Tivo to pay for 3 month of free Comcast Tivo upgrade for Comcast DVR customers, as a way to showcase Tivo and sign up alotof Comcast users quickly. If they do this for 1 million Comcast DVR users, and Comcast were to charge $3/month extra for Tivo upgrade, then this campaign would cost Tivo $9 million.
> 
> If they get 1/3 of those Comcast DVR users to permanently switch, and if they get $1/month from Comcast for each of those subs, it would take a little over 2 years to pay for the campaign. If Tivo is trying to sign up as many Comcast DVR users quickly, this may be one way to go.


Tivo to pay Comcast retail? Wow, I'm glad your not the new Tivo CFO 

NO WAY IN A MILLION YEARS should Tivo sign up for that. A two year payback, not even guaranteed? No thanks!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> :up:
> 
> On a side note, I hope when people call comcast asking for a "TiVo" when they really just mean "DVR" (the whole xerox, klenex thing), that comcast gives them a TiVo instead of saying, do you really want a TiVo? or do you want our generic DVR for $X less a month?


Yup. Turnabout is fair play. They've been milking "we have Tivo" when they really mean "we have a DVR", so if a customer calls and specifically asks for "Tivo", that's what they should get!


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> :up:
> 
> On a side note, I hope when people call comcast asking for a "TiVo" when they really just mean "DVR" (the whole xerox, klenex thing), that comcast gives them a TiVo instead of saying, do you really want a TiVo? or do you want our generic DVR for $X less a month?


Comcast's general incompetency is only surpassed by their uncanny ability to find any and all possible legitimate ways or accidental mistakes to charge customers extra. If they get extra for Tivo, they will find a way to get their customer to pay for it.

Edit:
I wouldn't be surprised, if after Comcast Tivo is rolled out under some pricing plan such as "Tivo premium DVR" $2.95, Comcast would try to also tack that charge on to any stand alone S3 or TivoHD users who are getting cable cards from them. Maybe even one charge per cable card.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ah30k said:


> They will simply say that "TiVo service is not yet available in your area." Hard to argue with that.
> 
> Also, why do you think that an SA area will be ready to use a Mot box within the next month?


Next month, two, three months. I just pull a number out of the air. But I just feel that from the statement, Comcast is implying, that until the TiVo software can be provided for both the SA and Mot boxes it not going to be fully roll-out. It just make good business since to have the software available for both boxes when come time to roll it out to customers with one big ad campaign. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

yunlin12 said:


> Comcast's general incompetency is only surpassed by their uncanny ability to find any and all possible legitimate ways or accidental mistakes to charge customers extra. If they get extra for Tivo, they will find a way to get their customer to pay for it.
> 
> Edit:
> I wouldn't be surprised, if after Comcast Tivo is rolled out under some pricing plan such as "Tivo premium DVR" $2.95, Comcast would try to also tack that charge on to any stand alone S3 or TivoHD users who are getting cable cards from them. Maybe even one charge per cable card.


Cable Companies already are planning to increase rates next January because of Cable Cards.
This is in another Thread.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Comcast agrees to fund TiVo expansion to other platforms


> September 3, 2007  Comcast has agreed to provide significant funding to port the TiVo digital video recording platform to other platforms supported by Comcast, including Scientific Atlanta set-top boxes, according to news portal Light Reading.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Next month, two, three months. I just pull a number out of the air. But I just feel that from the statement, Comcast is implying, that until the TiVo software can be provided for both the SA and Mot boxes it not going to be fully roll-out. It just make good business since to have the software available for both boxes when come time to roll it out to customers with one big ad campaign. But, I could be wrong.


Yep. Comcast had a V8 moment, slapped their foreheads and said: "dang! We forgot to fund development of the SA box TiVo software."


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Curtis said:


> Yep. Comcast had a V8 moment, slapped their foreheads and said: "dang! We forgot to fund development of the SA box TiVo software."


I doubt they 'forgot' but rather chose to focus on one major development activity at a time. Mot first then SA. Could have just as easily gone the other way but for reasons only known to insiders, they chose Mot first.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

ah30k said:


> I doubt they 'forgot' but rather chose to focus on one major development activity at a time. Mot first then SA. Could have just as easily gone the other way but for reasons only known to insiders, they chose Mot first.


Yep. Just like they are going to focus on one major deployment effort at a time.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Indeed, and good thing they focused only on Motorola to start as it apparently took all their available bandwidth to get it right, and they're STILL late in doing so.


----------



## GadgetGav (Dec 11, 2001)

Sitting here waiting for the FiOS guy to drop two cable cards into my Tivo HD. Hello again Tivo, goodbye Comcrap..!


----------



## GadgetGav (Dec 11, 2001)

FiOS install went really well. I'll be calling Comcast to take their boxes back today.


----------



## LeoGetz (Sep 7, 2007)

Once i read this article I called Comcast..

"TiVo Loses 145,000 Subscribers
By Ed Oswald, BetaNews 
August 30, 2007, 1:57 PM
TiVo is still struggling to add customers, and miscalculations over the popularity of its HDTV products also hurt the company's bottom line for the quarter ending in July.

The Alviso, Calif. DVR maker's continued struggles highlight the need for the company to get its cable partners moving. More than two years after Comcast announced it would put TiVo on some of its set top boxes, there has yet to be a single commercial rollout.


CEO Tom Rogers attempted to quell concerns about those delays, saying in a conference call that Comcast was about to rollout commercially in "the next few weeks" in portions of Massachusetts and New Hampshire including Boston.

However, that was about the only good news for the company. TiVo actually lost 145,000 customers in the quarter. More troubling is where it is losing paying subscribers: from those that have the standalone box, its most profitable segment. The decline was the first in the company's history.

Furthermore, the company underestimated the popularity of its new HDTV DVRs, causing it to take a $11.2 million writedown for leftover models of its standard DVR still in its inventories. The growth "progressed at a pace that surprised many in the industry, including us," CEO Tom Rogers said in a conference call.

These problems added up to a $17.7 million loss, down sharply from the $3.5 million loss in the year-ago quarter. The losses far outpaced both TiVo's and financial analyst's predictions.

Wall Street is not taking the news well; TiVo's stock was down nearly 10 percent in midday trading to $5.61."



They told me that yes the rollout will be by the end of they year???? I was hoping the next couple weeks....I have Directv with a HD box and a SD Directv Tivo on my living room TV...I will not put up hundreds of dollars for the directv equipment that will be usless in a month....Directv does not have HD Tivo that I know of and the DVR they try to give u is crap....Man I hope Comcast gets the HD TIVO out soon...Where ever HD TIVO goes I will go...and no i am not buying a HD Tivo for x hundreds of dollars and then a monthly fee...I will let one of the TV providers pay for the hardware and make me pay mothly fees...


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Where do you live? Boston/New England area I assume, but one can't be sure.

Everything I have read says that Comcast Employees are currently testing the software out at home in these areas, and the expectation is that a rollout will start in late September but really roll-out "in the New England area" by October. 

But it is all up to Comcast at this point.


----------



## GadgetGav (Dec 11, 2001)

LeoGetz, are you saying you called Comcast to help TiVo or to hurt it..?
Either way, this doesn't seem like the right thread...


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

LeoGetz said:


> They told me that yes the rollout will be by the end of they year???? I was hoping the next couple weeks...


Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Obviously there must be some (serious?) problems with the TiVo software on Mot box being use only be Comcast employee. It seem to me that they, Comcast and TiVo, would have faster result if they had allow Comcast user the sign up as tester as TiVo allow with their own box.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Obviously there must be some (serious?) problems with the TiVo software on Mot box being use only be Comcast employee.


Maybe you didn't see the press release. Comcast accepted the TiVo software a couple of months ago.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Obviously there must be some (serious?) problems with the TiVo software on Mot box being use only be Comcast employee.


That's a bad assumption. A controlled, staged roll-out is almost always the best approach in situations like this.

For example, MRV for the TiVo S3 is currently available to only a small number of S3 owners, who have promised to keep the problems they encounter a company secret, rather than ranting about them in the Internet. 



Johncv said:


> It seem to me that they, Comcast and TiVo, would have faster result if they had allow Comcast user the sign up as tester as TiVo allow with their own box.


And would have a lot more customer dissatisfaction, that much faster. That's really the point. This stage of roll-out is typically to give support services the time to encounter and learn to address the typical problems that a service will incur, without the concern about losing customers (since employees get a hefty service discount).


----------



## handlebarjay (Aug 6, 2004)

I live about 30 miles north of Boston, in Lowell/Nashua NH area. Been to Comcast service office twice to ask about TiVo software. Technicians in the office have tested it I am told, but still no official release date. I am supposedly on an unofficial email list at their call desk for notification. Not holding my breath, but thought I'd share what I know.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi:

I live about 30 miles south of Boston and the Comcast office in my area were aware of it (a month ago), but they didn't know when it would be available.

I have had two Tivos (sold one S2 with lifetime) and still have an S2 with lifetime.

I now also have 2 Comcast DVRs with my HDTV sets. Although the Comcast DVR functionality is not Tivo, I don't know that I'd spend an extra $3-5/month to add some Tivo functionality unless is afforded me multiroom viewing and/or ability to save stuff on my desktop.

My Comcast DVR is not as easy to use nor is it as "friendly" or nice looking as Tivo...I do miss my Tivo on my two HD sets. However, I don't think I'm going to add to my already high cable bill just to have a couple of more bells and whistles (unless, of course, as I said above, I do do MRV).

I don't love my Comcast DVR but I don't hate it and serves me well for what I want to do right now....I guess I haven't had the same negative experiences that some other posters have had (well, not yet.....if so, I'll reconsider).


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

with all the time that comcast and TiVo have spent on this before hitting market......I hope they really made this killer, must have, for anyone that has a comcast DVR.

Hopefully they add some really cool stuff to it that just blows whatever comcast offers away.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

ok its friggin 9/15.....has anyone in New England heard anything from comcast on this? Comcast dragging their feet on this is brutal. I hope there isn't anything hidden behind the reason for this.


----------



## dumbunny (May 14, 2002)

I think it is a mistake for Comcast to use their own technicians for testing:


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I wish I knew for sure, but many people had heard mid September, so I'm going to predict tomorrow, but don't bet on it, it's all rumors. I've been hearing and reading in other forums over the last month it's on the way by people who say they are cable technicians. I'm surprised there isn't anything more detailed yet, but if not tomorrow, very soon I think because it's supposed to be ready to launch anytime they want and just before the new Fall Season begins sounds like a good time.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

I keep hearing about a Comcast triple-play deal that specifically ends at midnight tonight. 

Any chance that they are waiting for this deal to end before the Tivo rollout begins?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I just hope that come October or November that we aren't still asking where this is.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

hopefully the thread title doesn't turn out to mean August 2008.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

its now 9/20 and still not a single word. I don't get it. Very frustrating.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Today during a presentation at the Maxim Group Growth Conference, TiVo CEO Tom Rogers, said the Comcast TiVo launch was imminent. He said there was a pre-launch get to know TiVo party for over 800 Comcast employess who will be selling TiVo last week in NE. He did not give an exact date. He said imminent. I believe it is now Monday 10/01/07 or earlier but not later. He said Comcast would be going after DirecTV customers.

I got the impression Comcast's promotion of TiVo will be very aggressive. He also said a music service with over 3 million songs is launching. He sounded good, more animated than usual, very upbeat.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

mtchamp said:


> He also said a music service with over 3 million songs is launching. He sounded good, more animated than usual, very upbeat.


I hope that means that Rhapsody is coming, finally.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Being the local cable-committee charperson in my MA town - let me clarify some stuff
1) in MA, they're all Mot - swapped out the SA boxes long ago.
2) PEople who talk to customers won't know when Tivo is available until it happens (or, sometime after)
3) why would I take this path over an HDTiVo - well, I'm on my 3rd Mot box, they crap out after about a year. Not sure the first gen HDTIvo boxes will last much longer....

BTW: - I wonder how TiVo-ish the TiVo SW will be, and how well it will run, given the restrictions of the Mot box...

/j

BTW2 - before you take FiOS - find out if they have your Town's Access channel, and if they don't how long it will be. Ask your town, not Verizon (They lie). Also, try to get FiOS WITHOUT having your landlines removed (if your town is subject to power outages of days rather than hours).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jeffw_00 said:


> BTW2 - before you take FiOS - find out if they have your Town's Access channel, and if they don't how long it will be.


What do you mean "access channel"?


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

He means local access channels. Like the one that broadcasts the School Committee meetings, Board of Selectmen meetings, and Town Meeting. Or the one that broadcasts whatever horrid stuff any local has the energy to produce.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

It's definitely a north-east phenomenon (when COMCAST came to new england, I'm told the execs were truly scratching their heads at their hundreds of commitments to "operate studios"). Still, in many New England towns it's both common and (surprise) popular. In our town, we recognized the low popularity of "talking heads" and try to be the local CNN and ESPN. When we miss an important School Committee meeting, etc., we sure hear about it, - we even do an annual telethon that raises > $50K/yr.

Unfortunately, to keep a competitive edge, COMCAST is making it a bit difficult for Verizon to simulcast the channel in some towns. 

/j


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

So why should I ask how long until they get the local access channel? I never watch that stuff. That's hardly my motivation for wanting FiOS...


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

your loss


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

jeffw_00 said:


> It's definitely a north-east phenomenon (when COMCAST came to new england, I'm told the execs were truly scratching their heads at their hundreds of commitments to "operate studios").
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Unfortunately, to keep a competitive edge, COMCAST is making it a bit difficult for Verizon to simulcast the channel in some towns.


What our town (Arlington, MA) did to get around that problem was get a local non-profit created to run the studio instead of Comcast. Then Comcast, RCN, and Verizon have to cough up money to run it, but none of them operate the studio any more.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> So why should I ask how long until they get the local access channel?  I never watch that stuff. That's hardly my motivation for wanting FiOS...


Yeah - I've lived in NY or MA most of my 36 years (except 2.5 years in CA) and I just don't care about the Community Access Channels. Pointless junk as far as I'm concerned, I don't bother with them.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

anyone starting to think that maybe comcast is dragging their feet long enough to see the outcome of the TiVo Vs. E* appeal?

There is 6 days left in the month of September. What is going on??


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

rlcarr said:


> What our town (Arlington, MA) did to get around that problem was get a local non-profit created to run the studio instead of Comcast. Then Comcast, RCN, and Verizon have to cough up money to run it, but none of them operate the studio any more.


yup - working on ours as we speak..
/j


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> anyone starting to think that maybe comcast is dragging their feet long enough to see the outcome of the TiVo Vs. E* appeal?/QUOTE]
> 
> No.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The best information I've seen is that the Comcast TiVo software *is* already in deployment in the Metro Boston area, to specific customers, specifically Comcast employees, that selection made probably because they're folks who are extremely unlikely to report every problem they have with the new service online.  Of course, a phased deployment (a small number of customers followed by more then more then more, rather than everyone at once) is the gold standard for rolling out a new service. It gives support resources a chance to ramp-up their capabilities in a natural manner.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

If their ramp up of CC support represents the standard acceleration in roll out, then folks are in for a long wait


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

megazone said:


> Yeah - I've lived in NY or MA most of my 36 years (except 2.5 years in CA) and I just don't care about the Community Access Channels. Pointless junk as far as I'm concerned, I don't bother with them.


When my kids were in high school, I used to watch some of the high school kid-made video productions and videos of school concert performances on that channel. I thought that was a good usage of the CAC, but otherwise, I agree with you.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

yunlin12 said:


> If their ramp up of CC support represents the standard acceleration in roll out, then folks are in for a long wait


CC is very flaky technology compared to TiVo software riding on a Motorola DVR box.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Said like someone that has the Moto DVR with TiVo Software?


----------



## limoman (Mar 27, 2003)

I was told yesterday, by a new Comcast customer service rep, and I quote, "I'm not suppose to tell you this, but I was just told that we're testing the TiVo software in NH right now." So who knows. The best answer I could get for the MA area is "later this fall". Ughh!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Rumor has it that the comcast call center reps were recently trained on the TiVo info. If this is indeed true, it sounds like rollout should be happening very soon.

This info is from leogetz and a phone call he had with comcast. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

hear that? Yeah thats the sound of a pin drop. 2nd week of October and still nothing.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Seems like the NDA is working, then.


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

I had two Comcast reps today at my house and they said they just had their training on the TiVO box. He thinks it should be coming soon.

FWIW...


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Lately, I hear that it's coming to my area of MA, SE MA or 50 miles south of Boston in November because it's still in tests. I hear that testing has been completed in NH and is ready. I never hear any launch dates.

TiVo CEO Rogers said there was a TiVo launch party with 800 employess up there in NE in the middle of September. The official launch is only getting closer with every passing week.

I called Comcast a couple weeks ago about my TiVo HD cablecards and the rep was giving me a TiVo sales pitch. Basically he was saying TiVo would be better from Comcast, on their box of course. 

It's amazing how much of a secret the launch dates have been with eveybody I talk to knowing something about TiVo and nothing important like a launch date!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

mtchamp said:


> Lately, I hear that it's coming to my area of MA, SE MA or 50 miles south of Boston in November because it's still in tests. I hear that testing has been completed in NH and is ready. I never hear any launch dates.


I don't know what your sources are, but the estimate is not unreasonable. TiVo (Rogers) got a lot quieter (as in silent) about launch window at his last presentation. I've been figuring its at least several weeks away (well a couple less now.  )



bicker said:


> Seems like the NDA is working, then.


Good one.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

If the launch is not before xmas then they better get more TivoHD boxes in stores up there thar in the NE!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

peteypete said:


> If the launch is not before xmas then they better get more TivoHD boxes in stores up there thar in the NE!


If you are eligible for $6.95 MSD, what's the pay back time for the HD vs ComcastTiVo? Assume $249 TiVoHD price; $3 ComcastTiVo premium.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

This came of CNET,

http://www.news.com/TiVos-Comcast-rollout-behind-schedule/2110-1038_3-6212545.html?tag=nefd.hed

Digital video recorder company TiVo said on Tuesday the rollout of its services is a "little behind" schedule. TiVo is making its technology and services available to Comcast cable customers. The service, built into Scientific Atlanta cable set-top boxes, is currently being tested by Comcast employees and was expected to be available to some customers by September. The deal between TiVo and Comcast was reached in March 2005.

"We're waiting for word any time now that the first non-Comcast employee will begin to get the service," TiVo Chief Executive Tom Rogers said at the Natixis Bleichroeder conference in New York. Rogers, a former NBC Cable president, said its relationship with top U.S. satellite television services operator DirecTV Group had "thawed" a bit and it had recently asked for feature improvements for existing TiVo customers at DirecTV. DirecTV had stopped offering new TiVo set top boxes in recent years after News Corp. took control of the satellite company. News Corp. began supplying boxes made by its own NDS Group. But John Malone's Liberty Media is set to take control of the company this year.

SA set-top boxes??  and a "little behind"


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Better to be a little behind than a big a$$.

CoxTiVo also must have about the same amount of delay as it is still about 6 months behind ComcasTiVo. I blogged on the whole presentation earlier.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Interesting read for what its worth.
http://boards.fool.com/Message.asp?mid=25982249&recscode=2



> ...TiVo Inc said on Tuesday the roll-out of its services is a "little behind" schedule.
> 
> Yeah, but they are this close (holding thumb and forefinger less than an inch apart).
> 
> ...


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Comcast just annouced the rollout has started.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idUKWEN162520071011?rpc=44

For what its worth...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I should call my local Comcast and offer to test a box out for them.......


----------



## rick stone (Dec 10, 2002)

LIVE CHAT with Comcast at 3:45EDT today:

user Richard_ has entered room

Richard(Thu Oct 11 15:51:07 EDT 2007)>

Comcast today announced that the TIVO rollout had begun. How do I order it for both of my DVRs?

analyst Jim has entered room

Jim(Thu Oct 11 15:51:20 EDT 2007)>Hello Richard_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Jim. Please give me one moment to review your information.

Jim(Thu Oct 11 15:51:31 EDT 2007)>I appreciate that you have chosen to contact us via chat.

Jim(Thu Oct 11 15:52:07 EDT 2007)>At this time Richard, the Tivo roll out will be made available to our customers near middle November. 

Richard_(Thu Oct 11 15:54:27 EDT 2007)>
It's on the news that the rollout has begun in Boston. I'm surprised that you're saying November.

Jim(Thu Oct 11 15:55:39 EDT 2007)>I do apologize Richard, that does seem to be misinformation being issues out. The launch date is approximately 11/12/07 

Richard_(Thu Oct 11 15:57:19 EDT 2007)>
Thanks.

Jim(Thu Oct 11 15:56:05 EDT 2007)>Did you have any more questions or concerns that I could address for you?


Richard_(Thu Oct 11 15:57:35 EDT 2007)>No thanks

Jim(Thu Oct 11 15:56:17 EDT 2007)>Thank you very much for contacting Comcast electronic support.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for trying. I'm not surprised. I'd still just like an official statement on the price.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Pretty murky situation.  

Looks like someone made a few extra bucks somewhere somehow.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> Pretty murky situation.
> 
> Looks like someone made a few extra bucks somewhere somehow.


Care to explain?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Don't encourage him, please.


----------

